# Swapping scopes?



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

It's been a while fellas. I've got a question, and out of the hunting forums out there, I know I can get good honest opinions out of you all.

So here's the deal, I currently have a Nikon Buckmaster 3-9x40 with the bdc reticle on my AR. I use this for coyotes and range time. My brother in law has a Howa in .204 ruger that he wants to sell. It has a Mueller Tactical 4.5-16x 50 with an illuminated reticle.

I asked him if I could swap scopes and put the Mueller on my AR. He's cool with doing that. My question is would that be a good idea? I've read reviews of the Mueller, and they seem to be good scopes in that price range. But I know the Buckmaster is decent glass as well.

What are your thoughts? (By the way, if anyone is looking for a Howa 1500 in .204 ruger with one of these scopes, let me know. I know there's one for sale)


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I havent used either of the scopes. But for an AR, (.223/.556) I wouldnt see the need to go to the higher power. JMO


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Ed. My main reason would be for target shooting as its difficult to see out to 300 yards at the range. No problem hitting the target at 300, just can't see the little red spot lol.

Might not be enough of a reason to switch though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It's the lower end power that I would be concerned about, the lower power makes it a lot easier to follow and pick off yotes when they are in your lap.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd stick with the Nikon.... Is it an older buckmaster? or is the rerelease they have out now, if its the older, it'll be a lot better quality than the Mueller, plus a better warrantty....


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

On my match ar I have it set for 24x and don,t ajust it because I am shooting 300 to 600 yds. The ones to hunt with I would stay at a lower power.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd stick with the Nikon.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

It's the older Buckmaster, not the new ones. Thanks for the insight. I'll keep it as is. It works good for me, and I can deal with the 300 yard target shooting.

Now I just have to sell his gun for him. 

Thanks guys!


----------

